
Increase Productivity with Proper GitHub Issues and Scrum Workflow - kiyanwang
https://medium.com/@cookiengineer/increase-productivity-with-proper-github-issues-and-scrum-workflow-25fb48eee0ed#.1luie3cg6
======
kiyanwang
We've been using Waffle.io which provides a nice Kanban style board and lets
you tag and order the issues in Github. I'd be interested to hear what others
are using?

